# Good healthy crickts?



## awesomebillfromdawsonvill (Feb 18, 2007)

Anyone know a good online breeder with healthy clean crickits? I read some post about bad crickits and would rather not take any chances.


----------



## Rick (Feb 18, 2007)

I get mine from wormman but some people don't like them. Been getting them there for 3+ years now without a single problem.


----------



## infinity (Feb 18, 2007)

I get mine from www.livefoodsdirect.co.uk - same comment as Rick above... some people have different preferences - again, never had a problem

If in doubt, breed your own


----------



## sk8erkho (Mar 2, 2007)

What do they eat ? Why are the ones at this pet shop so cruddy?? They also smell bad.Are they a good choice to feed the mantis.Or should I stick with the flies..P.S this is my first time adding crickets to her diet..Best regards.


----------



## Rick (Mar 2, 2007)

> What do they eat ? Why are the ones at this pet shop so cruddy?? They also smell bad.Are they a good choice to feed the mantis.Or should I stick with the flies..P.S this is my first time adding crickets to her diet..Best regards.


Crickets are perfect for mantids. I use crickets and flies. I feed my crickets flake fish food, cat food, and sometimes leafy greens.


----------



## sk8erkho (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks Rick ..I just thought when I bought them, the bag they were in was so cruddy looking ,i figured they wasn't healthy ..


----------

